# Ghost knife fish?



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

They do not mess with the plants in the tank we have them in. I say give them a cave and they wont bother anything. But, you might never see them other than when you feed. The caves we have for them are plastic and transparent so I see them all the time. We have java fern and anubias nana in the tank and the knifes leave them alone. They are pretty laid back. This is my experience with them.


----------



## Coursair (Apr 16, 2011)

AFAIK they won't bother plants, but ideally should be in a 75g or larger. They do prefer a sand substrate but can handle other types. They have very weak eyesight , so if you have a lot of fast aggressive eaters it may be hard for them to find their food. 
And they may be territorial and fight with one another. 

They are very cool fish ! I wish I had room for one.


----------



## jayjigga (Mar 22, 2011)

I kept a BGK a couple years ago, and at night I would hear a tapping sound, almost like someone was flicking a piece of paper. Turns out it was my BGK, Pastrami, making holes in one of my larger leaf plants. He only bothered the one plant and it kind of looked cool after a while, like swiss cheese. Just my personal experience...and one of my all time fave fishes!


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

yes they do eat plant's i have a 7" one that eats half of my plant's that's why i have to get rid of her....


Black Ghost Knife

Food and feeding

Black ghost is a bottom dweller and an omnivore but prefers animal foods; usually takes all the commercially available aquarium feeds (Galib, 2010). Also a micro-predator of insect larvae (Planquette et al., 1996).

Taken from Wikipedia


Omnivore Definition- Omnivores (from Latin: omni all, everything; vorare to devour) are species that eat both plants and animals as their primary food source. They are opportunistic, general feeders not specifically adapted to eat and digest either meat or plant material primarily.

Taken from Wikipedia


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 4, 2006)

I have a Carapo and a zebra knife fish, neither one bothers live plants. They're mainly extra fry predators when necessary, but also eat NLS pellets between cichlid spawns.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

They will eat every last shrimp you have.

Otherwise, as long as they have ample room, hiding spots and good O2, they are fine.


----------

